# How many goats do you have and what breeds?



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I find it so interesting to here of everyone's stories, and to learn so much on this site. I have noticed there seem to be a lot of boer goaters at TGS, and was wondering if that is what most people have? And the herd sizes - it seems like a lot of people with small herds, with under 20 or so goats.

I have 9 total- 5 does, 1 doeling, 1 wether, 1 buckling and 1 buck- Pygmy and dwarf fainters
+ 3 new pygmys

So what do you have?

:update: *I added a tally! Up to post #65 so far....50 goat owners with 659 Goats* Will update again soon!

5 people have 1-4 Goats
28 people have 5-10 Goats 
12people have 11-20 Goats 
2 people have 21-50 Goats 
3 people have 51-100 Goats 
0 people have 100+ Goats

*And what breed do we all have?*
238	Boer (I new it!) 17 Boer Cross 2 Boer Mini
107	Nigerian Dwarves
53 Lamancha
41	Nubian 
35	Australian Mini
31	Alpine American
31	Oberhasli
14	Fainting
10	Australian Mini Elf
9	Pygmy
8	Sanneen
7	Nubian Mini
7	Savanna
6	Alpine Cross
5	Cashmere
5	Lamancha Mini
4	Nubian Cross
4	Saneen Mini
3	Lamancha Cross
3	Pygmy Cross
3	Sable
3	Saneen Cross
2	Oberhasli Cross
2	Silky Fainting
2 Spanish Cross
1	Alpine French
1	Kiko Cross
1	Kinder Cross
1	Nubian Mini Cross
1	Oberhasli Mini
1	Sable Cross
1	Spanish

659 Total


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have Nigerian Dwarves and American Alpines. Six in all , three of each breed, three does, two wethers, and one buck.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Right now I only have 7 total. 
1 buck and 6 does but babies on the way. I had a total of 40 goats at the beginning of the year but downsized immensely. I raise commercial Boers.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 6 goats. 3 American Alpines (2 does and 1 wether), 1 (50/50) Boer/Alpine doe, and 2 (50/25/25) Oberhasli/Boer/Alpines (1 doe and 1 wether). Yay for a conglomeration!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Right now I only have two minimancha doelings. We have a Nubian/lamancha doeling that we'll be getting this spring though, and we plan to eventually retain a doeling or two from our minimanchas.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I have alpines, right now I'm at 5 with 3 does and a buck and a wether. Next year I'll have more, I plan on buying another buck and selling the wether, retaining 3 or 4 doe kids and selling one of my milking does. So, a small manageable herd is what I'm going for.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have 5... 3 does, 2 bucks.. All fainters and 1 coming from CA later this spring


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine are...
1 LaMancha buck
1 Alpine/Nubian wether
1 Alpine/Nubian elderly doe
2 Alpine/Nubian/LaMancha yearling does

Plus my daughters are keeping their 2 Nigerian wether pets here until they can move out of town.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have Saanen ( 6 does one buck) ( plus a buckling left over from 2015, and a 50% saanen buckling)
Lamancha ( 2 does for now, one buck)
Nigerian (7 does, 2 bucks)
Mini saanen, (1 doe, 1 buck)

Edit: forgot my daughters boer cross doe....her little rescue pet : ) and my husbands two boer bottle baby doelings....dont know how I forgot about them lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have Lamanchas... And have 7 of my own  two bucks and five does  I plan to keep a doe kid or two this year. 
And then I am boarding a wether for a friend, and another friends herd is here as well, so we have a total of 20 goats here, I actually like the large number myself  call me crazy!  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I try to keep mine at manageable numbers. I currently have 17 goats total, all are American Alpines except for a 50% Alpine-Boer cross and her 75% Boer-Alpine doe kid.

I've had goats off an on for a very long time, coming up on 30 years I think. We've had Nubians, Pygmies, LaManchas, Boers, Oberhaslis, and Alpines throughout the years and have always went back to the Alpines. I just recently sold my Boer herd in fact, along with the Oberhaslis. Haven't had the other breeds in a very long time.

We started out with show goats and have always had them after that. Our Alpines are all champion lines, and back in the day they either were champions or out of champions, we did a lot of showing and breeding. We used to have a herd of 60 does. When we had Nubians, our entire Nubian herd was finished champions. Definitely a lot of work and a lot of money! 

But now I'm at 17 goats, 3 of which are bucks. I'm only retaining a select few doe kids in 2016 and selling a yearling buck to keep one back. Trying to stay under 20 goats.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

So interesting!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I keep a herd of australian miniature goats, australian miniature elf goats and a small herd of boers. We have 2 elf bucks and 8 does. This is a breed that doesn't have many Yet so working on that. We have 2 mini bucks and 3 bucklings then 24 adult does and 6 under one year mini does. With the boers we have 2 bucks and 16 does. So how ever many that is in total? We try not to count total numbers as it sounds better just going with the individual breeds haha


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I have 3 bucks, 9 foundation does, and 3 juniors girls. I plan to keep a few more doelings in the spring. I am supposed to keep my herd at no more than 3 bucks and around 10 foundation does (give or take three ). They are all registered Oberhasli. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, my little brother has a PB Boer doeling (Magnolia).


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Right now I have:
2 ND bucks
6 ND adult does
8 ND junior does (I kept several to see how they freshen)
1 boer doeling
2 dairy grade does (1/2 Nubian, 1/4 alpine, 1/4 ND)

I'm going to sell one of the ND does soon. She's a bully and I don't want to deal with her when I have heavy bred does for her to knock around again this year. It's been a tough decision because she's one of my better does confirmation wise and super sweet to people.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I have 5 goats right now. 1 Purebred Nubian Buck, 1 Nubian Doe, 2 Sable Does and 1 sable/Nubian Doeling. She was our only Doeling kid this year. Had 4 bucklings that we sold. 
We are planning to keep our herd at around 10.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I raise boers. I have 5 mature does, 1 buck, and 8 jr. Does.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I raise Nigerian Dwarf Goats as pets. I have had five total. My first three got murdered by two german shepherds. I now have two new Nigerian Dwarf goats.






The first photo are the ones that got eaten. Their names are Freckles, Delfigala, and Delilah.






The second photo is of my current goats, Cedar and Aspen. I love Nigerian Dwarfs!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 14 total. 1 Saanen/Oberhasli doe, 2 oberhasli does, 1 Nubian doe, 1 Lamancha/Nubian doeling, 2 Nubian doelings, 2 boer/Nubian does, 1 boer/Nubian buck, 1 Oberhasli buck, and 1 mini Oberhasli buck....and 2 kids born last month a boer/Nubian a buckling and a doeling...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just 5 here. 3 mini lamanchas, 1 who knows maybe saanen mix, 1 boer mix who looks oberhasli.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol it always seemed to me there were more dairy people here
But I have 65 does and 3 boer bucks. The does are mostly boer or cross but I do have a lamancha and a Nubian and a kinder Nubian that my daughter had to have from a petting zoo lol


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I have two Nigerian Dwarf goats named, ️Cedar and Aspen️


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have two ND ready to kid in a few short weeks, registered from quality bloodlines, and I have two lamancha mix pets who roam the yard.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 5 'cashmere' goats. The two does are black. Two wethers are badger colored and the third looks like a giant white marshmallow right now... all are fluffing up for winter. I had two angora but I ate them. Just kidding! I didn't have them long before finding out that five goats is a good limit for my setup... they went to my cashmere breeder and live on a nice big farm with lots of other goats.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I have mostly Boer goats. 
The number varies tremendously with kidding/selling. Right now I have 
42 Boer does
2 Boer bucks
4 Savanna Does
9 Boer weanling does
4 Nubian does
One brand-new cute-as-a-button 3 day old Nubian doeling who must have her picture posted because... Well, baby goats!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have 10 does, 5 little girls, 2 bucks and a couple of wethers. All ADGA reg. Nigerian Dwarf milk goats. All spoiled. My starts all come from herds that are shown and winning and have good milk records but I am unable to show due to chores at home and my age. We also have a small flock of katahdin sheep and two spoiled dogs. A smooth coat collie (Sophie) and a ten month old yorkie (Nicky). He's a very large and strong yorkie. I take a lot of pleasure from my goats - we take walks in the woods whenever the weather allows it. You know goats and rain!-so they have been inside most of the past month.


----------



## Natacha (Oct 17, 2014)

I have six!!! Five of them are boer and one is a Spanish.


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

I have only Lamanchas - 7 total - One wether, six does- I hope to find a nice buck to breed them to next year.


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Omg VVFARM, Sooo cute! I need a baby goat fix right now!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

windswept said:


> Omg VVFARM, Sooo cute! I need a baby goat fix right now!


Thank you. She's such a treat as we always kid in April-May. So I'm getting my baby goat fix and am absolutely loving her!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Three in total; one Pygmy X Nigerian, one Spanish X Pygmy and a Mini Nubian.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 3 Nigerians and 2 LaManchas. We use them for pets. ;-) No seriously, they're supposed to be for milk and for showing for 4-H.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

It's best if I do this by names: boers (9 does, 2 bucks)- Beauty, Dancer, Willa, Aphrodite, Big Red, Jasmine, Dixie, Marmalade, Baby, Baby Buff, Cracker
Boer/Dairy cross(3 does): Vidalia, Cali, Totes
Alpine(2 does): Kissy Face, Hiddie
Saanen/Kiko(1 doe): Bianca
Nubian(1 doe): Kathy
And my 5 year old daughter's goat is "Little Jackie Stars" but I haven't the slightest clue what she is. My bet guess is a Nubian/Alpine cross. I originally began raising goats for 4-H for my kids, but seem to have acquired more pets than 4 H animals. I just fell in love with their personalities lol. Oh and Aphrodite, Beauty, Jasmine, Dixie, Little Jackie, Kathy, Totes, and Bianca are all bred with due dates this month starting today with Aphrodite. All besides Kathy are bred to my Boer buck Baby Buff, and Kathy (my nubian doe) is bred to a nubian buck. 
I know that is a lot of goats but I love them, and it's really been great for my kids too. My all time favorite breed though is either the Nubian or Alpine, they seem to have the sweetest personalities.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I have all ND (we are thinking of getting a some spanish meat goats but that's still being decided) 
2 bucks
1 wether
6 does all bred


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Crazy4Goats said:


> I have two Nigerian Dwarf goats named, ️Cedar and Aspen️
> View attachment 101743


I love Nigerian Dwarf goats so I was so thankful to find Cedar and Aspen!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We currently have 10 does. 5 adults, and 5 does born last winter. 6 are bred.
4 100% Boer
1 50% Boer
1 75% Boer
2 88% Boer
1 94% Boer
1 Kiko/dairy cross


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone, keep them coming! :clap:

I have added a count to the first post, most of us have 5-10 goats, neat!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

^ i'll beat that by April


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 4 LaMancha does. 2 are due in a couple weeks, bred to a spotted Nubian buck. Hoping for some painted, healthy babies! The other 2 are the does I kept from last year's babies. Love these little eared girls!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have 6...
1 purebred nubian doe
1 75 % nubian 25% lamancha doe
1 50 % alpine 50% nubian doe
1 purebred saanen doe
1 purebred nubian buck
1 purebred sable buck


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

3 American Oberhaslis. 2 does and 1 buck. 1 doe is due in February so that # will change.arty:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

*Check the first post for a Tally on breeds, goats and owners!!*

I added them all up including the # of owners and breeds (phew) Please like my first post and I will do my best to keep it up! :thumb:

Think I need to condense all those mix breeds, but everyone is so specific of their types didn't want to lump together -suggestions? :thinking:


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

This thread is fun 

I have right now 9 PB Lamanchas:
1 buck
5 milk does 
3 pregnant doelings


----------



## GoatCrazy86 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have two Oberhasli wethers... Scooby and Turbo


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

GoatCrazy86 said:


> I have two Oberhasli wethers... Scooby and Turbo


Those are such cuties! I love my wether. He's by far the friendliest. Almost like a dog who think he should be a lap dog.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Adding my 3 new pygmy's to the bunch!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I have 5 Purebred Fainting goats (3 does 2 bucks)
2 mini-saanens (does)
1 French Alpine
2 American Alpines
1 Mini-nubian
1 1/2 mini-nubian 1/2 fainting goat.

Ten does due this spring. I might just have to keep some babies this year. I am always looking to add more registered alpine does/French alpine buck to my herd!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Seven amazing Nigerians! Four does and three wethers!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have commercial Boer goats, selling offspring for meat or breeding. 
I have 9 boer does, 
1 traditional fullblood boer buck(unregistered), 
1 dappled kalahari boer buck (visiting a friend's farm for a couple months)
And I have 1 adorable doeling right now with lots more kids due soon! Can't wait!


----------



## deluna1808 (Jan 11, 2016)

i have 20 does, and 2 billys.. all boar..bred half in oct and the other half in march..


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

GoatCrazy86 said:


> I have two Oberhasli wethers... Scooby and Turbo


Wow! Those boys have a nice set up. I'd say you have some very spoiled goats! Beautiful


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I have 4 Nigerian does, 3 Nigerian bucks, 3 Oberhasli does, and 1 Oberhasli buck. (11 total)
I am also boarding 3 Nigerian does.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Boers and Nigerians in the lead! Neat, so many people have a mix too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

My number depends on the season of course. Right now I have 6 bred nubian does, 2 boer does bred by Nubian, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Nubian buckling, 1 Nubian doeling. In a month that number will go way up. The most goats I have had is 30. I sold 11 after the fair last year.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

We have 6
3 Nigerian Dwarf does
1 nigerian dwarf buckling
1 pygmy/nigerian dwarf doe
1 pygmy/nigerian dwarf buck


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

*Too many yet not enough!*

hlala:

In less than a year we went from 2 goats to 9.

We have:
1 Alpine Buck
2 Nubian/Boer milking does, bred for late spring babies
2 Nubian FF - one just had 2 girls, other due any day
2 Nubian/Boer young bucks, headed to freezer camp this month.

Yes the are very very addictive! :-D


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We have 8 standard Nubians, 1 Mini-Nubian and 2 Mini-Boers.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

We just had two little doelings added to our group yesterday!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a herd of 18 boer and boer cross goats! (2 breeding bucks, 11 does, 5 Jr. does)

We a few registered boers, mostly commercial, and our primary focus is meat production with a few kids selected as the best of the best for breeding stock each year (sell or keep).


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

We have 10 Nigerian Dwarfs, 8 bred does and 2 bucks. We will likely keep two babies in the spring. I love my little herd.

It's hard to believe we started out we three goats only three years ago...lol

hlala:hlala:hlala:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I "currently" lol (we are growing) have -

5 purebred nubian does
3 mini nubian does
1 mini nubian buck


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

We currently have 5 Savannas, 4 FB does and 1 FB buck, 2 Boer cross does. Kids on the way with 4 more doelings coming in March. I can't wait!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone - I think I will stop adding these up at the end of January -starting to have too many kids being born every where, so best to stop before kidding season?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I added them all up including the # of owners and breeds (phew) Please like my first post and I will do my best to keep it up! :thumb:
> 
> Think I need to condense all those mix breeds, but everyone is so specific of their types didn't want to lump together -suggestions? :thinking:


How did I miss this thread? Cool idea! Maybe somebody else suggested this (sorry if I'm repeating) but perhaps you could make a sub-category under the purebred/100% heading, like "Boer", then "Boer cross" with the understanding that Boer is the predominant breed/type. Or "Alpine", "Alpine cross". If folks list their guys and gals with the predominant type first, it shouldn't be too hard. Might make your job easier and your list a bit shorter!!! Thanks for taking this on!

As for me, I have 6 total: 5 purebred Nubians and a Spanish cross (Spanish/Myotonic, I think). That's pre-kidding. ;-)


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

top_goat said:


> How did I miss this thread? Cool idea! Maybe somebody else suggested this (sorry if I'm repeating) but perhaps you could make a sub-category under the purebred/100% heading, like "Boer", then "Boer cross" with the understanding that Boer is the predominant breed/type. Or "Alpine", "Alpine cross". If folks list their guys and gals with the predominant type first, it shouldn't be too hard. Might make your job easier and your list a bit shorter!!! Thanks for taking this on!
> 
> As for me, I have 6 total: 5 purebred Nubians and a Spanish cross (Spanish/Myotonic, I think). That's pre-kidding. ;-)


Thanks Topgoat!! I tried to make it shorter - let me know what you think, I think it's still too long, too many 1 and 2 ofs...


----------



## Saddlebronc (Sep 4, 2015)

My herd of brush eaters currently consists of:

2 full Kiko bucks:










3 commercial Kiko Does (50-88% Kiko):










Plus - for fun - a couple of pygmies...a spotted wether and a sandy-colored doe:










I gave the does a little more time to grow before letting them breed, so our first crop of kids should arrive early April :kidred:.

Paul


----------

